# Bruce Lee vs Dan Inosanto GIF Set



## Stickgrappler (Nov 28, 2014)

Yesterday would've been Bruce Lee's 74th birthday, i didn't get a chance to post this here yesterday.

Made 17 GIFs from a Green Hornet episode (The Preying Mantis) where he fought his real-life student Dan Inosanto (as body double for Mako)























Enjoy 12 more GIFs (yes 12!) from that Green Hornet episode.

Bruce Lee vs Dan Inosanto and it s not the Game of Death Green Hornet S01E10 GIF Set Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2014)

Better get busy here and do my job

Bruce Lee (not that this one is really needed)


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 1, 2014)

LOLOL


----------



## Slyceman (May 4, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Better get busy here and do my job
> 
> Bruce Lee (not that this one is really needed)


MY QUOTE: Make It Happen!


----------

